# Options are awesome



## mime (31 January 2006)

Holy moly I just found out that I could purchase options for Beach Petroleum. Can be safe and instant profit because of the time I have to exercise them. I had never really heard of options untill now but I really want to learn more about them.

Question: When many of you trade do you consider if they offer options? What's the easiest way to find out stocks that are offering options? 

I'm sure there is a lot more to options but anyone who can give this basic information is a legend.


----------



## sails (31 January 2006)

Hi Mime,

Best place to start is probably the options page on the asx website http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm.  Lots of info in there including online courses, etc.   Can't find BPT listed as an ETO so must be a different type of option.

Hope this helps!

Margaret.


----------



## dutchie (31 January 2006)

mime 

one way is to add a O onto the end of the ASX code and see if it comes up at Commsec or tradingroom, yahoofinance etc.

eg BPTO , CEOO etc etc


----------

